# 2012 Teal sightings



## Core Lokt (Aug 19, 2012)

Post if you've seen any so far. Not exact location but city or county. I've heard there are big numbers this yr. I got a report of 100 or so seen last week on a lake in the Tallahassee area. Going to look at a lake closer to home in the next few days.


----------



## chashlls150 (Aug 19, 2012)

I have seen a few in the mid ga area


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 20, 2012)

Just talked to a guy that saw a small group just N of Tallahassee in Ga yesterday.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 21, 2012)

Theres a few runnin around augusta ga


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw 500ish on Lanier last Saturday.


----------



## madrabbit (Aug 21, 2012)

Golden BB said:


> Saw 500ish on Lanier last Saturday.



Man...I got to buy more shells


----------



## Mars (Aug 21, 2012)

madrabbit said:


> Man...I got to buy more shells



Guess I need to clean the rust off of mine.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 21, 2012)

Saw a pair of widgeon yesterday in bulloch, no teal yet


----------



## levi5002 (Aug 21, 2012)

had some on the farm in SWGA


----------



## Golden BB (Aug 21, 2012)

Poor quality pic but its the best I got. Hope they stick around.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 22, 2012)

Looks like N Fl is the furthest South sighting so far, at least the ones that are posted.


----------



## Mark K (Aug 22, 2012)

Right now we have about 60 or so using one of our ponds. As long as the feeder stays running I expect that number to jump as more start migrating down. Hopefully the weather will cooperate and they'll make it til the season starts.


----------



## nrohrbach (Aug 22, 2012)

No teal, but a dozen Gadwall showed up on the pond at the office here in South GA


----------



## fishndinty (Aug 22, 2012)

They are being seen at all the major marshes around Ohio, with more shovelers and greenwings mixed in than normal.


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 23, 2012)

Good info!!


----------



## XJfire75 (Aug 24, 2012)

Hope they hurry south!

Got us a rice field south of here that's suppose to be holding ducks already. We'll be after em in 2 weeks!


----------



## sasmojoe (Aug 25, 2012)

*teal*

I heard the jewel is covered up with them


----------



## BuckBoy (Aug 26, 2012)

For you facebook types --- 

https://www.facebook.com/GeorgiaDucks


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 26, 2012)

Seen a few in the Warrenton city pond on Friday


----------



## puddlehunter (Aug 29, 2012)

The rivers are getting more and more everyday, geese as well


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 29, 2012)

I saw some more yesterday and got a report from another site that they are in S Fl as well. So it's safe to say they are from the far S all the way up in middle Ga and I'm sure farther N than that.


----------



## Robk (Aug 29, 2012)

leaves are starting to turn and the greenwings are starting to show up here more and more everyday.  Look out boys.  they are coming early this year.


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 29, 2012)

saw over a 1000 in 4 different holes monday eve..clay county


----------



## panfried0419 (Aug 29, 2012)

Belton Bridge.........ill leave it at that


----------



## creekrocket (Aug 29, 2012)

Public Land Prowler said:


> saw over a 1000 in 4 different holes monday eve..clay county



You told me you werent gonna check those holes till this weekend....Whats up with that?


----------



## rnelson5 (Aug 29, 2012)

creekrocket said:


> You told me you werent gonna check those holes till this weekend....Whats up with that?



With a name like Public land prowler and fighting squirrels with glowing sticks as an avatar....... You never know what he might be doing. He is like a ninja


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Aug 29, 2012)

creekrocket said:


> You told me you werent gonna check those holes till this weekend....Whats up with that?


 Got a little ancy..you know I will take care of my true friends...


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 29, 2012)

BELTON BRIDGE....thats a lie i run that a few times a week in jet boat no birds there


----------



## 91lawrence (Aug 30, 2012)

I hardly ever post on any threads but this one is just to good to to not post on. When I find all those teal here in the good o'l state of Georgia ill be sure to let everyone know exactly where the are at... the day, the time, the location... heck ill even throw in the coordinates.


----------



## Huntndemgaducks (Aug 30, 2012)

Been going out for the past two weeks nearly every day and we seen our first group yesterday had about 100 blues in it


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 30, 2012)

91lawrence said:


> I hardly ever post on any threads but this one is just to good to to not post on. When I find all those teal here in the good o'l state of Georgia ill be sure to let everyone know exactly where the are at... the day, the time, the location... heck ill even throw in the coordinates.



I thought you knew where two were 

Send me those coords brother!


----------



## Core Lokt (Aug 30, 2012)

91lawrence said:


> I hardly ever post on any threads but this one is just to good to to not post on. When I find all those teal here in the good o'l state of Georgia ill be sure to let everyone know exactly where the are at... the day, the time, the location... heck ill even throw in the coordinates.



Little paranoid aren't ya....You can say without giving the location away, or don't say anything. It's your call


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 30, 2012)

Core Lokt said:


> Little paranoid aren't ya....You can say without giving the location away, or don't say anything. It's your call



91 kills his limit everyday of the early season. Trust me I've seen his straps!


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 30, 2012)

thats weird i know 91 shot a few teal last year in late season out of state but never seen any pics of any others before then......


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 30, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> thats weird i know 91 shot a few teal last year in late season out of state but never seen any pics of any others before then......



That's funny cause I remember you diggin up clay banks last year.


----------



## rdnckrbby (Aug 30, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> 91 kills his limit everyday of the early season. Trust me I've seen his straps!



Need some proof if your gonna make a statement like that, 64 teal in 16 days for one man seems a little farfetched


----------



## 91lawrence (Aug 30, 2012)

Hey magspot... You gonna gun down some more teal and park ducks this year out of your sand pits on "THE" lake?


----------



## B.Hud (Aug 30, 2012)

ThunderRoad said:


> That's funny cause I remember you diggin up clay banks last year.



boom.


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 31, 2012)

Yeah buddy your more than welcome to come no holes this year we got some home made layout boats and blinds to shoot those park redheads ringnecks bluebill and other park ducks you know just the normal


----------



## Potlicker60 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hey 91, That Lanier hunting is tougher than you think.  Those Mallards may swim right up to your boat and stand on the swim platform, but the mottled ducks and teal usually keep a 30 ft buffer to see if you have any bread or doritos.


----------



## ThunderRoad (Aug 31, 2012)

Potlicker60 said:


> Hey 91, That Lanier hunting is tougher than you think.  Those Mallards may swim right up to your boat and stand on the swim platform, but the mottled ducks and teal usually keep a 30 ft buffer to see if you have any bread or doritos.



I always chum the waters with Sunchips a week prior to hunting the islands. Redheads and Cans love em.


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 31, 2012)

what really works best is to just hunt every day of the season like i do then you can see really what the birds are doing and eating and see how they are reacting.


----------



## 91lawrence (Aug 31, 2012)

TR... You think sunchips work. Obviously you haven't tried pork skins. Them big o'l bull pintails will tear up some Golden Flake loouisiana hot sauce pork skins. 

Potlicker... I know what you mean it is pretty tough out there.


----------



## 91lawrence (Aug 31, 2012)

MagSPot said:


> what really works best is to just hunt every day of the season like i do then you can see really what the birds are doing and eating and see how they are reacting.



I hear ya man. I wish I could... It's just hard to hunt every day, go to school full time, and work.


----------



## MagSPot (Aug 31, 2012)

yeah it sucks finding people to go during the week


----------



## grunter (Aug 31, 2012)

someone told me Dan Denton was loaded up with em, havent checked yet.


----------



## Potlicker60 (Sep 1, 2012)

I just put corn around most of the islands on Lanier and see which holes hunters go to, and see which holes the DNR catches on to before I move in.


----------



## MagSPot (Sep 2, 2012)

potlicker i just finished bagging all that corn up you threw out about to go feed it to my hogs and deer  with it


----------



## tashwoo (Sep 5, 2012)

rnelson5 said:


> Seen a few in the Warrenton city pond on Friday



Dang i wish there was a way to hunt that thing. Drove by last season and it was covered with widgeon mallards ringnecks mergansers. Just a safe zone


----------



## Vmarsh (Sep 5, 2012)

saw 200 monday.


----------



## Core Lokt (Sep 5, 2012)

Stopped by a lake yesterday on the way home and in 20 min I saw 50 that I counted and some I didn't.


----------



## creekrocket (Sep 5, 2012)

Man, listening to y'all go back and forth almost sounds like the sissies down here around Altamaha.....


----------



## Public Land Prowler (Sep 7, 2012)




----------

